# Muffuletta Olive Salad recipes



## Weeks (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, post your favorite olive salad recipes for those melty, oh-so-yummy muffulettas. I'm trying a new one out right now that is more a result of making do with a limited budget and what-we-have-around-the-house than anything else:

2 carrots, julienned
2 celery stalks, chopped
1 jar of sliced green olives
2 small cans of sliced black olives
1 cup italian dressing

I'm sticking to KISS principles here, and I don't mean the band... marinating everything in the italian dressing (which takes care of my red wine vinegar, olive oil and herbs nicely) overnight before using it tomorrow on the sandwich. Hope it turns out ok.

What are your recipes?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's mine.  It's so good sometimes I just serve it on a bed of lettuce for a salad.

*Olive Salad*

1 1/2 cups chopped pimiento-stuffed green olives
1 cup oil cured black olives (pitted)
2/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
5 tablespoons finely chopped flat leaf parsley
1/2 cup chopped pimiento
2 anchovy fillets, mashed
1 tablespoon very finely chopped garlic
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon nonpareil capers
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

In a glass, stainless steel or ceramic bowl, mix the olives, olive oil, parsley, pimiento, anchovies, capers, garlic, oregano, lemon juice and pepper together.   Cover and marinate overnight.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 24, 2008)

Italian Olive Salad: 
1 quart large pimiento-stuffed green olives, drained and slightly crushed 
1 1/2 cups large Greek black olives, drained and pitted 
1 1/2 cups extra-virgin olive oil 
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil ??? I used all olive oil 
1 cup pickled cauliflower, drained 
1/4 bunch celery, sliced diagonally 
2 medium carrots, peeled and thinly sliced diagonally 
1/2 cup pepperoncini, drained and left whole. I chopped mine 
1/3 cup cocktail onions, drained 
1/4 cup small capers, drained 
6 cloves garlic, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoons Italian seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon celery seeds 
Combine all ingredients in a large nonreactive bowl and mix well. Place in a nonreactive jar (preferably glass) and store tightly covered in the refrigerator. The salad should be made at least 24 hours before using and only improves with age; it can keep for up to 2 months in the refrigerator. 
Yield: 1 1/2 quarts
I made this a week ago and it is teriffic


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 25, 2008)

> It's so good sometimes I just serve it on a bed of lettuce for a salad.


 
I've been making Chef June's for a few years now.  It's also good on pasta, with scrambled eggs, a bit added to pork empanadas......


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 25, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Italian Olive Salad:
> 1 quart large pimiento-stuffed green olives, drained and slightly crushed
> 1 1/2 cups large Greek black olives, drained and pitted
> 1 1/2 cups extra-virgin olive oil
> ...


 
Wow, Dave!  that sounds like a fabulous antipasto all in one bowl.  Unless you cut the veggies such as cauliflower really teensy, tho, this one wouldn't work too well for a Muffuletta.  There'd be no room for the meat and cheese! 

Actually, this salad would make a great vegetarian sandwich in the same kind of scooped out loaf, imho.


----------

